# Hooking up curtis 1236 to a 208V motor



## pranavshah84 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi folks,

Just getting started with some EV basics to build a vehicle prototype. 
I have a curtis 1236 controller - which accepts battery DC voltage in the range of 24-36V. I am wondering if it can be used to drive off the shelf industrial ac motors like this one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEESON-33-H...96da91&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=302204017709


The motor accepts 208/230/460 volt 3 phase but how can I get curtis controller support this voltage input needed by the the motor? 

Would appreciate some help here


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Here Read this FAQ from Curtis:

http://curtisinstruments.com/?fuseaction=FAQ.ListAll


----------



## pranavshah84 (Apr 23, 2017)

thank you...


----------

